# DO I HAVE A SPILO???



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

i THINK i HAVE A SPILO. THE STUPID STORE EMPLOYEES DID NOT KNOW SHEET ABOUT IT. iT WAS 40% OFF SO i GOT IT. cOOL FISH, VERY AGRESSIVE! i DONT THINK i CAN KEEP ANYTHING ELSE IN THE TANK, CAN I??? i WOULD LIKE ANOTHER P OF SOME SORT. tHANKS


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

doesnt look like any of the members from the pygo family... id keep it by itself


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

dont think so


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

EZ_Ian said:


> doesnt look like any of the members from the pygo family... id keep it by itself


 Looks like a rhom


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

looks like (head shape and belly) gold spilo


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

looks like a gold spilo to me allthough i could be wrong.. looks healthy too


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

looks exactly like my spilo/mac


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Nice fish, Gold Spilo.

Keep him by himself, score for 40% off


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My layman guess is a rhom of some sort - doesn't really look like a spilo/maculatus to be...

*_Moved to Piranha ID Forum_*


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Looks like a Maculatus to me.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

a rhomb i donno..never seen a rhomb with a belly like a gold spilo pretty round fish...very defined tail markings they used to be called dark banded piranhas. head shape is like a gold spilo


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Its a different lookin gold spilo, doesnt look like a mac, but could be.

Not a rhom, eyes are not red, unless they turn red when they are really big.


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

I guess I shouldn't speculate, but it doesn't have the body shape of a Rhom, in my opinion. The eyes are Red, but that doesn't really mean a whole lot. 
My guess would be a spilo, but I'm not 100%. It's beautiful regardless. Sweet pick-up!


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks everybody...


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

The tail is all wrong for a spilo though...I don't know what it is......


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Im thinking it might be mac but it is hard to tell cause the photo is taken at an angle looking down at the fish. A clear side flank shot would make it easier to ID.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It's a maculatus


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

winkyee said:


> It's a maculatus


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Mac :nod: Very beautiful fish also. Nice grab.


----------

